# General BMW coolant selection. New TIS info dated 07/2018



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

newTIS.infobeta
Home / BMW E70 X5 xDrive35d SAV / Repair Manuals and Technical Data / 17 Cooling / 17 00 Cooling, check /
Enclosure 3 to SI 17 01 96 (140), *07/2018*

Following coolants are used in vehicles of the BMW Group
[ ... big chart]
1) BMW antifreeze and corrosion inhibitor HT-12 is available in *green* colour as well as in *magenta* colour. *Green* BMW antifreeze and corrosion inhibitor HT-12 is used in the factories for initial filling. BMW antifreeze and corrosion inhibitor HT-12 for the service in the Retailer Organisation is *magenta* in colour.

*Note:
In principle, a vehicle has to be filled with the coolant that it was delivered with ex-works.*

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...als/17-cooling/17-00-cooling-check/1VndAEbNUP

Enclosure 4 to SI 17 01 96 (140), edition 03/2007

With the protection of the environment in mind, BMW has been filling all of its vehicles with nitrite- and amino-free antifreeze and corrosion inhibitors since mid-1986 as standard practice.

The use of antifreeze and corrosion inhibitors that contain nitrites and amines is no longer permissible.

Mine X5 coolant is green. I believe that coolant anti-corrosion additive selection is vitally important to the longevity of elastomer seals.


----------

